# Habe fragen zur Chat Programmierung



## Developer_X (23. Jun 2009)

Hi, ich hab mich mal ein bisschen erkundigt und interessiere mich dafür, ein Chat programm zu schreiben, ich habe einige Fragen, lkönntet ihr sie mir vielleicht beantworten:

1.Frage
Es gibt da ja diese "Channel". Gehe ich der Annahme richtig, das z.B. Website auch auf Channels laufen, sagen wir channel 500, und die adresse muss man ja selbst angeben, zum Beispiel google.de

Ist es auch so bei chatservern?
Das heißt ist es so dass:
man die adresse im web von diesem Server angeben muss, und dann noch mal einen channel?

2.Frage 
Ist es notwendig wenn man einen chat programmiert, einen PC zu haben der online verkapselt ist, und dann für diesen ein Programm zu schreiben, und dann nochmal ein zweites Programm das mit diesem eine verbindung herstellt?
Oder muss ich nur ein Programm schreiben, dass eine Verbindung zu diesem Server herstellt?

3.Frage
Konkret, wie stelle ich eine verbindung zu einem Server auf, mit welcher klasse, wo geb ich da an was der Port sein soll, und was die adresse des servers usw...

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht Antworten auf meine Fragen geben, 
Developer:X


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Jun 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ich hab mich mal ein *bisschen erkundigt*


scheinbar nicht...



Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt da ja diese "Channel". Gehe ich der Annahme richtig, das z.B. Website auch auf Channels laufen


was hast du denn geraucht?




Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Konkret, wie stelle ich eine verbindung zu einem Server auf, mit welcher klasse, wo geb ich da an was der Port sein soll, und was die adresse des servers usw...


RTFM !



Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Könntet ihr mir vielleicht Antworten auf meine Fragen geben


nö, sinvolle Antworten gibts irgendwann nimmer :lol:


----------



## Developer_X (23. Jun 2009)

könnt ihr mir ein TUtorial link geben?


----------



## Schandro (23. Jun 2009)

> könnt ihr mir ein TUtorial link geben?


Nein, keine passenden. Alle Tutorials dies gibt erfordern Anfänger- bis Fortgeschrittenenwissen in Java.


----------



## Paddelpirat (23. Jun 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> könnt ihr mir ein TUtorial link geben?



Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)

Kapitel 18 ff


----------

